# Grain in Sydney (Hills area) 2020



## tavas (30/3/20)

Hi guys

Haven't been on here for a long time so lost touch with who is selling ingredients these days. Where's the best place to get sacks of grain in Sydney, preferably near the Hill's area? We have moved here from WA about 6 moths ago and still finding our feet. Have resumed brewing after a break so needing to stock up, and what better time than Covid-19.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/3/20)

tavas said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Haven't been on here for a long time so lost touch with who is selling ingredients these days. Where's the best place to get sacks of grain in Sydney, preferably near the Hill's area? We have moved here from WA about 6 moths ago and still finding our feet. Have resumed brewing after a break so needing to stock up, and what better time than Covid-19.


Welcome back tavas, don't know if you can still get on the bulk buy I would say there isn't a problem, but don't know how the Sydney orders went. A top Australian malt Voyager.
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/thread...so-the-new-geared-3-roller-grain-mill.101406/


----------

